

Polyphasic Sleep - Mitt
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep/

======
samskiter
Very interesting study on this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myi2sRph69A>
The sleep pressure that builds up is mad.

